
Pentagon contractor leaves social media spy archive wide open on Amazon - iamnothere
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/11/vast-archive-from-pentagon-intel-gathering-operation-left-open-on-amazon/
======
iamnothere
AWS misconfiguration, apparently. The Ars article links to the original
source, which provides additional details:
[https://www.upguard.com/breaches/cloud-leak-
centcom](https://www.upguard.com/breaches/cloud-leak-centcom)

